# New Pricing list for retail options for Q7 and Q7 Premium



## Elkmtnmotors (Jul 3, 2003)

I have some info on AOA's latest price list for the Q7.
I also can upload exterior and interior colors if needed.
Disregard the 3.2 engine choice error.!!!!





Let me know if you have any questions.
We are going to start taking orders soon.

Jeff Simons
Elk Mountain Audi
Glenwood Springs, Colorado
970 948 9865
[email protected] 


_Modified by Elkmtnmotors at 11:29 AM 1/7/2006_


----------



## Elkmtnmotors (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: New Pricing list for retail options for Q7 and Q7 Premium (Elkmtnmotors)*

Here are the preliminary vehicle order guide.
Hopefully I will get the official version soon considering we just received the price list.





Jeff Simons
Elk Mountain Audi
Glenwood Springs, Colorado
970 948 9865
[email protected]


_Modified by Elkmtnmotors at 11:24 AM 1/7/2006_


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

One PDF to rule them all..








Want to email/fax it to me and I'll put up a PDF of the entire thing? Your links dont seem to work all the time... :-/
IM me if I can help.


----------



## rheudabaga (May 14, 2005)

*Re: (Uriah)*

Thanks for posting this information. 
Can you shed some light on what is included in the Premium Package? It is a little unclear from these documents. I would guess that it includes the technology package, parktronic/camera thingy, Nav, air suspension, and larger wheels, but it's just not clear.
Thanks again.


----------



## CapeCod337 (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: New Pricing list for retail options for Q7 and Q7 Premium (Elkmtnmotors)*

in specs... fuel tank capacity 18.85 gallons?? misprint? that would be a deal breaker


----------



## Elkmtnmotors (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: New Pricing list for retail options for Q7 and Q7 Premium (CapeCod337)*

It appears the fuel tank is 18.85 gallons. Just curius - why is the size of the tank a deal breaker? Assuming it gets 17 mpg or so that is over 320 miles per tank if you don't let it go empty before fueling.
I think someone is guess-timating fuel economy on another thread.
Buying a $50000 plus SUV is not about fuel economy. Most people who are buying this type of vehicle aren't scrounging for change to get it fueled.

The technology package consists of Rear view camera with Rear Park assist - Audi side assist (blind spot warning function) Advanced key - voice recognition.
Jeff Simons
970 948 9865


_Modified by Elkmtnmotors at 2:45 PM 1/7/2006_


----------



## rheudabaga (May 14, 2005)

*Re: New Pricing list for retail options for Q7 and Q7 Premium (Elkmtnmotors)*

MPG can be a deal breaker if it's just laughably bad...like the LR3. The MDX and Pilot seem to rule in this category. Of course it's not the main consideration when buying an SUV, you're right, but it is one of the factors; not so much from a monetary perspective as a philosophical one (and we are hardly tree huggers here!).
My question about the Premium package was directed at what is included in THAT (to get the price up to 60k total). The technology package seems like an ala carte item for the basic 4.2 model (starting at 50k).


----------



## randemar (Dec 8, 2003)

is 6600 lbs. the maximum towing capacity? i need 7700 lbs. like my touareg to consider swapping.


----------



## CapeCod337 (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: New Pricing list for retail options for Q7 and Q7 Premium (Elkmtnmotors)*

The Touareg and Cayenne have a 26.4 gallon tank... I doubt that it'll actually get 17, but even if it does, 320 miles is not enough cruising range for my needs. I have a 305 mile trip, one way, to my ski house and I like to do it nonstop with at least a 100 mile reserve. Check out other big SUV's and you'll see they all have much bigger fuel tanks than 18 gal. Even an A6 wagon has a 21.1 gal tank and is rated at 17/26 city/highway!


----------



## Elkmtnmotors (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: New Pricing list for retail options for Q7 and Q7 Premium (CapeCod337)*

Regarding fuel economy - I can only speculate like any one else. The FSI should get more fuel economy than the similar Touareg V8 4.2
The 3.6 280 HP version should get decent mileage as a V6.
I drove the Passat 3.6 and think the Touareg and Q7 will have enough power with their weight being 6000 #s plus. 
This is a big upgrade from the 3.2 and 240 HP.
I have been told that the Q7 will be lighter with not as heavy suspension and Quattro system. 
That is why I think 17 mpg is a reasonable guess.
Regarding the Premium vs regular model - The option difference is having the panorama sunroof - 19 " wheels - satellite radio - DVD Navigation and Color FIS - Bluetooth prep - full cricket leather,etc - heated steering wheel and front and rear seats - rear climate control -
trunk tie down - rear park assist and camera - Audi side assist - advanced key and voice control.
SO- for an extra $10K you get the technology package and possibly some exterior upgrades. I feel that this may be an S Line type bundle.
I haven't added up the differences in options that are included to assume it is a good deal or not. 
If you look at the pricing sheets for each you will notice some options are not available for Premium model that are included that you can a la carte on the regular option model.
Hopefully we will get more from Audi regarding S line and other model configurations like TDI or Hybrid technology in the future.
The TDI and Hybrid options will no doubt be like the Touareg in price increases.
I agree with the 18 gallon tank, I have the Denali and it has a massive 32 gallon or so tank. It hurts when you leave the station!
You can look at it any way you like - I rather fill up once or twice a few weeks with a huge $100 cost than having to fill up more but with lower costs per fill up.
The only thing that may be the smaller tank size is weight consideration or the configuration of the suspension - drive train and other associated systems and the size of realistic tank size.
Having the 2.0 FSI in the A4s and upgraded from the 1.8 - you can appreciate the difference in fuel economy and immediate fuel delivery.
I wish they had a V8 bi turbo like the RS6.
They have rumored the V10 engine being put in the next S6 and S8 models.

Jeff Simons



_Modified by Elkmtnmotors at 4:49 PM 1/8/2006_


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: New Pricing list for retail options for Q7 and Q7 Premium (Elkmtnmotors)*

On the first page it lists both bi-xenon and halogen headlights as standard? Which is it?


----------



## Elkmtnmotors (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: New Pricing list for retail options for Q7 and Q7 Premium (QUATTR0)*

My guess is that it will have the Adaptive headlights with Bi Xenon. Perhaps they meant halogen daytime running lights? Not sure















I am not sure - just guessing. Most likely an error in translation or something as easy as that.
The higher end models are coming standard with the Adaptive lights - so I would assume this is true on the Q7.

Jeff


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: New Pricing list for retail options for Q7 and Q7 Premium (Elkmtnmotors)*

yes, 
the Halogen's will just be for daytime running lights.


----------



## rheudabaga (May 14, 2005)

*Re: New Pricing list for retail options for Q7 and Q7 Premium (ProjectA3)*

will we get the aluminum trim option in the first run?


----------



## Elkmtnmotors (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: New Pricing list for retail options for Q7 and Q7 Premium (rheudabaga)*

I believe that the wood trim will be standard. I haven't seen anything regarding wood upgrades like on the A4s.
I think the wood will reflect the interior color choice. Perhaps the S -Line will have brushed aluminum like the A3 Quattro.

Jeff


----------



## pilotdan (May 19, 2005)

Small Tank is due to the third row seat folding into the space where the tank would have been.
Its small thats for sure and with about 12mpg around town its not going to last long.......
But all that aside, for a suspected $5k premium over a Touareg, with more standard equipment and (far better service IMHO)........ its going to be difficult not to say yes.


----------



## Elkmtnmotors (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (pilotdan)*

The free maintenance will help eat up some of that difference.
Jeff


----------



## pilotdan (May 19, 2005)

Tell me about it!! The VW has cost a fortune so far.


----------



## 2622 (May 29, 2003)

*Re: New Pricing list for retail options for Q7 and Q7 Premium (CapeCod337)*

Has anyone been able to confirm the size of the gas tank? Although an 18.85 gallon tank may not be a deal breaker for me, i consider it a substantial negative. Its not necesarily about the gas mileage. It's the cruising range that is important, which is dependent on the mileage and tank size.


----------



## Elkmtnmotors (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: New Pricing list for retail options for Q7 and Q7 Premium (2622)*

I feel the FSI will give the range an advantage over the 4.2 in other platforms.
18.85 gallons is pretty average - except the larger SUVs.
I have a 32 gallon tank and it is not nice to fill up and I average 15 miles per gallon.
I guess that 18 mpg will be reasonable. SO about 350 mile range.
How much will you be using a vehicle like this outside of normal fuel range?
The average person will not take this offroad - back and forth to work.
Here in Colorado you have to tote your dogs around - more important out here is how often to let them out to sh_t?
If you drive 75 that is over 4 hours straight driving, I normally would think people would want to go out and swap drivers or get something to eat and use the facilities.
You may have to fuel up more often than if it had a huge tank. I guess that could be a problem in some instances.
Jeff


----------



## 2622 (May 29, 2003)

*Re: New Pricing list for retail options for Q7 and Q7 Premium (Elkmtnmotors)*

I understand that a long cruising range is not critical for most use, but one of the uses that i have is to drive my son back and forth to college which is just over 340 miles (one way). I can do it in my Touareg on one tank. I was hoping for a "kinder, gentler" Touareg that is at least as quick, with more space, a large payload capacity and last but not least a good cruising range. It looks like the Q7 will meet most but not all of those goals.


----------



## Elkmtnmotors (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: New Pricing list for retail options for Q7 and Q7 Premium (2622)*

I agree - 
One of the trade offs is a smaller tank. 
7 passenger seating and the design for safety features is the culprit.
What you gain is FSI and a lighter platform.
So - in a perfect world you would get gas once with a Touareg and the Q7 - but you will get there in much more comfort and capability.
I also hope that letting VW and Porsche get all the bugs out - you will not have to have the vehicle in the shop!

Jeff


----------



## 2622 (May 29, 2003)

*Re: New Pricing list for retail options for Q7 and Q7 Premium (Elkmtnmotors)*

I guess that I am in the minority, but I would prefer a 5 seater with lots of back seat room, lots of cargo space, a big gas tank and a full size spare rather than a third row seat that most people do not fit in.


----------



## randemar (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: New Pricing list for retail options for Q7 and Q7 Premium (2622)*

me too!


----------



## Elkmtnmotors (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: New Pricing list for retail options for Q7 and Q7 Premium (randemar)*

You can always fold the reat seats flat. It is standard equipment anyway.

Jeff Simons 
970 948 9865


----------



## CapeCod337 (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: New Pricing list for retail options for Q7 and Q7 Premium (2622)*

Cheers here to that!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: New Pricing list for retail options for Q7 and Q7 Premium (Elkmtnmotors)*

Links are all broken. Anyone got the pricing to repost?


----------

